# Crypt Graffiti



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello folks, i heard there are few types of crypt graffiti. Any one knows how to differentiate them? They look very alike to me.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

I would love to see some Crypt graffiti too!

Maybe you can start reading here: http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/index.html


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I might be wrong but graffiti has racing stripes. I can send you a picture if you want.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks for the advice, I am reading the site now. So many crypts... some look like they are traps for insects. Hey Budak, I thought C. Graffitti is common in singapore too?

Please send me some pics to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey guys, you never get info about graffiti, for the simply reason graffiti doesn´t exit... you must look for griffithii. This word means 'of Griffith', provably the man who found it the first time.

Some pictures from Japaneses growners




























http://homepage3.nifty.com/crypt2/griffithii.page/newpage4.htm

http://homepage3.nifty.com/crypt2/griffithii.page/newpage13.htm










Rayon Vert Aqua

Rayon Vert Aqua

Greetings from Spain


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

haha... made a mistake with the name. Thanks for highlighting. The picture is very nice. My crypt looks much darker... probably due to insufficient light


----------

